# How many miles on your 1500 truck?



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Some of you have read the other thread I created asking about diesel trucks and their mileage. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=431907

I'm on a budget but trying to find the best bang for my buck when it comes to getting a truck. I can't decide on getting a diesel with higher mileage or a gas engine truck with what some may consider higher mileage.

I'd really like to stay around the $12K range if possible. I don't need anything crazy, just a reliable truck bigger than a single cab and must be 4x4.

How many miles do ya'll have on your 1500 trucks? What kind do you have and have you had any major mechanical issues with it?

I'm leaning more towards a diesel because I feel like they can last longer. But there are a ton of 1500 gas trucks for sale in that $12K mark but have anywhere from 75-120K miles on them.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

My truck is a "96 4.8 6cylinder with 232,000 miles on it. Still runs strong and gets 20 MPG hiway. I have replaced the fuel pump a couple of times and the alternator once. The current spark plugs have 125,000 miles on them but I won't change them until my milage goes down or it starts running rough. I expect another 100,000 miles before I put it out to pasture.
pat


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

had an 04 f150 5.4 lariat 4x4 that ran 139k with no problems except the sparkplugs. had no doubt it wouldve gone 200k. sold within that price range last year. still miss her every now and then. good luck with your search.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

93 gmc 1500 with 4.3l at 265,000. motor was replaced at 200,000 just cause, but trans is org never rebuilt. maybe another 40,000 or so, who knows?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

2005 almost 300K


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

I've only got 70k on my Chevy 4.3 ex cab. Our Ford f-250's with 5.4 at work go into 200k range and we trade off, have not had any real trouble with the 08's and up. Guy I use for delivery service has ran chevy 1/2 and 3/4 tons with the old 5.7 and now 5.3. His newest truck has 280k on it. His older trucks have 370 and 425k on them. His main issue has been tranny rebuilds, but he does alot of stop/go in city everyday. Other than that he has had good luck with the Chevy gas trucks. Thats was one of the reasons i went with a Chevy for my daily driver, plus I got it cheap. There is another delivery service i use that swears by the Nissan titans, they have had good luck with them.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 2005 GMC Sierra Z71 4 door with 190k miles. I had a bad gauge cluster on it so none of the gauges were accurate and at around 90k I had an oil pump go out and had no idea because the oil pressure and temp gauges weren't working. Two cracked heads. My mechanic said it wasn't that uncommon on that era GM truck. He fixed it up and I haven't had a single problem with it since. This spring I stopped using it as my daily driver though because the best I was getting was 16mpg highway. Now driving an 03 Camry and getting close to 30mpg.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

My cluster went out too, and we have replaced the tranny.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

'02 Silverado - 5.7 with 192,000. Still on original everything except brakes and master cylinder. Did have all rubber (hoses, belts etc. replaced around 150,000. Best vehicle I have ever owned - never left me stranded anywhere, never burns a quart of oil between changes, doesn't drip a drop of oil in the driveway. Couldn't ask for anything better (except maybe 30 mpg).


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

My 97 Z71 had 186k on it before I sold it. No problems at all and I towed a 30 travel trailer some as well as my Pro Line off shore boat and Bass Tracker. Just normal wear items like brakes, battery, alternator, tires, fuel pumps are good for around 100k.


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

2001 Z71 5.7 about to turn 200k...still drives like new.Only repair besides the usual stuff was a fuel pump at 175,000.Best vehicle I've ever owned.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

2006 GMC z71 5.3 at 124,000 had the transmission rebuilt just from normal driving not happy about that. Government Motors.


----------



## txcastn'blast (Sep 19, 2005)

'04 GMC Z-71 SLT at 212,000 miles and still going. No major issues so far. Here's what I've had: 

- Gauge cluster (easy fix, replaced stepper motors)
- Transfer case leak, wear-through condition (patched with JB Weld, so far so good)
- Dual zone a/c still giving me fits . . . blowing heat on driver's side. Replaced the temp actuator a few years back, and recently replaced the a/c and heater control. Still working on this issue.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

'99 z71 with over 300k. I think its around 303k or something in that ballpark. Just put the second transmission in it last spring though.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

I just traded in an '04 Z-71 with a 5.3 and 151k miles. It was a great truck. I never had anything major. Like others mentioned I my gauge cluster was out and I had the same issue with my A/C that I never had repaired. Other than that I think I replaced both hub bearing in the front, u-joints, and that was it. I bought it new and never had a tune-up or anything which I probably should have at some point, just the normal maintenance of changing the oil, tires, brakes, etc.


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

98 chev 350 180,000plus most major was replacing transmission at 150.000 lots of towing miles ,04 chev 5.3 100,000 both still run good


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

06' Chevy z71 5.3
112k

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

2000 ford 5.4 orig motor and tranny...its pulled a bass boat around 5 states and a bay boat up and down the texas coast...

305,000 and still going...


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

'03 Avalanche with 212k miles, all original except plugs, belts, and brake pads! Very happy with my Chevy.


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a 2002 f150 4x4 with 250,000 0n it and i would still drive it across america without a second thought. These trucks will last forever with the proper maintenance.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Traded in my 2002 F-150 FX4 Crew with 145k miles and still ran like a top. Only reason for trading, have 3 kids and there was no shoulder seat belt in the back middle position and also wanted a little more capable tow vehicle.

Will keep current '11 F-250 for 15-20 years probably and run it well over 250k miles.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

My 1999 Silverado has 294,000 (or thereabouts) on it and it is still running strong, no major engine work (religious about oil changes every 3K miles) original transmission, and does not burn oil. I just replaced the upper and lower ball joints, belt, and hoses. It makes the run to College Station every week for a job I have there and to Sargent every weekend we can get down there. It has been a great truck, but I am going to buy a new Ford F150 Lariat (been a Chevy man all my life, but can't go Govt. Motors.) Some kid or construction worker is getting ready to get a good truck.


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

My 96 has 282k on her still running strong


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

02 z-71
4.8L
206,000


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

ReelWork said:


> Traded in my 2002 F-150 FX4 Crew with 145k miles and still ran like a top. Only reason for trading, have 3 kids and there was no shoulder seat belt in the back middle position and also wanted a little more capable tow vehicle.
> 
> Will keep current '11 F-250 for 15-20 years probably and run it well over 250k miles.


15-20 years? Come on now........

I had a 07 5.3 z71...... I tuned it myself with hp tuners and turned off all of the 8cyl to 4 cyl ****. Bought with 2 miles and sold with 122 in 2009. 
Went to a used 6.0 with 134k - "bulletproofed it" and drove to 290k

Bought the new 11' valentines day of 11' and its got 102,231 in the driveway right now

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

i have a 99 chevy 1500 with 305,556 mies on it the only problem ive had was the four wheel drive gave out on me and bad spark plug wires but the only reason the wires went bad is because we had left it at the ranch and the rats got to it.


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

My 96 has 295 on her.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

97 Z71 4 door Tahoe. 328K


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

CaptainJMB said:


> 15-20 years? Come on now........
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yes, 15-20 years. Considering I had the last truck for almost 10 years and already mentioned why I had to sell it. Otherwise I'd still be driving it to this day (that would be going on 12 years now).

Typically average 18-20k miles a year, so even at high mileage I will be looking 300k miles at 15 years. As long as there are no major issues or wrecks, I'll keep on driving the F250 for many many years. No doubt I will run more than 10 years...


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

2003 Ford F-150 Supercrew FX4, 138,412 miles


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

bailout2860 said:


> I have a 2002 f150 4x4 with 250,000 0n it and i would still drive it across america without a second thought. *These trucks will last forever with the proper maintenance*.


x2

2000 F-150 Ext Cab 4x4 220,000 miles. Just maintenance, Alternator and A/C manifold. Bought it from an old guy who had driven it mainly on the Highway w/ 115,000 on the clock.

Key is Proper maintenance.


----------

